# new Ground Blind; built for under 15 bucks



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2012)

Got busy yesterday and put in this ground blind.
The main parts: 30 feet or so of perforated garden fabric, (aka weed block, pretty cheap by the roll), 100 feet 1/4" sisal rope,
3/8" wire staples and a gun, can of cheap white spray paint and a half dozen 16 penny nails.

I picked this spot in a good bottom with several game trails,
backed up to a big hill of thinned pines, and shaded by a big elm tree. (Elm leaves turn brown in the winter, but generally do not fall off).
 Oh yea, there is a good creek here, with many oaks, (white, red and live), dogwoods, muscadines.
Only downfall; this is about the hardest spot to get to on the 535 acres. It is a hike way down the hill in, and
way up the hill back.

Start place:


I lashed a popular log across the top, and hung a 5' high strip of landscape fabric to make the back. (a 16 penny to take the weight, 1/4" sisal rope to secure).
The fabric is stapled to the trees with 3/8" wire staples.


Using a branch from an Ironwood tree as a stencil, I added some spray paint.





Next Step; another popular log across the front, 3' high.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2012)

Break time: Checked the creek crossing to find these tracks left by a future P & Y'er. That is a dime for reference. 





Back to work stapling the landscape fabric



More paint


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2012)

Added poles in the front to stack and tie brush, adding dimension and depth.



Red Arrow came all the way down into this big hole to help out. Here he is doing some of the hard work; cutting downed tree tops from the thinned pines, and pulling them down the hill. 
Thanks buddy.



More brush



About finished. The brush needs to be tied with brown string.
The blind is about 8' wide x 5' deep. Figure to clip out a few shooting holes right before it is time to hunt. I closed in the left side, and half of the right side.
Ought to be a pretty cool place to spend some time; a Stickbow Hunter's hide. I love it. It will fit Miss Tomi and her Recure just right too. 

When we are finished with the blind, pile the brush, rip off the fabric, cut loose the ropes on the poles, pull 5 or 6 nails, stuff
the rope and the fabric in a plastic sack to haul it out of there, and the woods will look like before.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2012)

Just 2 pictures from the trail camera in that same bottom.
Good looking little guy. 

That donkey headed doe looks pretty good too!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2012)

Found something else yesterday; Persimmons....
This tree is not located in the best place to hunt, but there has to be more on this property. 
We did not get access to this land until October of last year, and I spent most of my season
hunting, not scouting. 

Some rain will be a good thing. Lot's of green muscadines
in the woods too. Looks to be an early crop though.
Too early to tell about the acorn crop.

T minus 64 days til September 8... this kid's Christmas.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome !!!!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Great idea with the fabric Jeff. Cheaper than buying the burlap stuff, and more wind, rain, and snow resistant for up here! Maybe even a piece draped over the top for a roof too!

 I may have to build 1 or 2 like that with the boy!

 Thanks for sharing the idea with us and good luck from the blind this fall!


----------



## RPM (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice, Jeff, and a good idea.
If you want a hand, I've got some cans of camo spray paint hanging around that should still be good.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 5, 2012)

My little home looks pretty dern good!!!! You did a great job!!!!! Thank You!!!! I love the trail camera pics!!!!! wouldn't it be awesome to be sitting there just to watch them 2!!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff, if you cut down limbs with green leaves on them now, they will stay on the limbs and not fall off after they turn brown. I would camp out on he persimmon tree. mIkE


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2012)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Jeff, if you cut down limbs with green leaves on them now, they will stay on the limbs and not fall off after they turn brown. I would camp out on he persimmon tree. mIkE



Good point on the leaves Mike, thanks.

That persimmon tree is tall, and straight, and loaded with
soon to be fruits, almost to the top.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks good Jeff! No excuses now Tomi!

I would have to figure out a way to set up on that persimmon tree even if I had to put in a telephone pole to climb. Don't know about where you are at but up in Gordon the persimmons don't start dropping until the middle of October or later.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Red Arrow said:


> If Jeff hunts that persimmon tree he may have to hunt a telephone pole...  It literally hangs over the entrance gate and is right on the road!!



 Makes for an easy drag back to the truck! LOL!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> Makes for an easy drag back to the truck! LOL!



Yep, easy drag.
There will be a trail to that tree, and there are other persimmoms in the big pines in that area. I just have to find them.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2012)

Red Arrow said:


> If Jeff hunts that persimmon tree he may have to hunt a telephone pole...  It literally hangs over the entrance gate and is right on the road!!



In that case chances are the deer will not be feeding under it during daylight, but no doubt there must be more in the woods and I would be scouting for them.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 6, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Looks good Jeff! No excuses now Tomi!
> 
> I would have to figure out a way to set up on that persimmon tree even if I had to put in a telephone pole to climb. Don't know about where you are at but up in Gordon the persimmons don't start dropping until the middle of October or later.



 now would I do that!??!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 6, 2012)

Red Arrow said:


> If Jeff hunts that persimmon tree he may have to hunt a telephone pole...  It literally hangs over the entrance gate and is right on the road!!



Man, now the secret is out.  Anyway, it is about 50 yards off the main road. 
If we have any poachers, they can use the pin on map and it will be easy to keep an eye on 'em. 

My point of the pictures is to show the green persimmons are on the trees. 
Time to scout, find the trees with green fruit on them, and have a plan to slip in and sit on 'em come October. 
My goal is to scout with the Leupolds one evening a week, until the big day.....


----------



## Clipper (Jul 6, 2012)

Green persimmons make me want to brave the ticks and chiggers to do some scouting too.  I am getting the fever pretty bad already.


----------



## longbowshtr (Jul 7, 2012)

Jake thanks for the fabric tip.On Cahaba WMA in Alabama there is a persimmion tree just off the right of way paved road and I have seen deer several times during the day there. I went about 500 yards up the road and watched them feeding with my binos. When a vehicle came by they would leave only to come back within 15 min. Sounds like you have a honey hole. Probably be good for turkeys too.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 7, 2012)

Jeff, look for more persimmons down wind of the one you found. I don`t know why, considering seeds are distributed with their own fertilizer, but that`s my observation`s of them.
Also considering the size of your blind I can only assume you are looking to live in your new structure.
See ya Sunday


----------



## whossbows (Jul 8, 2012)

amazing what a little imagination can do


----------

